# LCD Flat Panel TV with teletext - is there such a thing?



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, can anyone recommend a flat panel TV that comes with teletext and runs of both battery and mains? We have one of the old style tv's in our motorhome but is quite bulky and would like to replace it with something more slimline but we REALLY need teletext as nan is getting a bit deaf and we don't want to upset neighbours on campsite with Eastenders blaring out. Any suggestions, preferably something not too expensive, i know they cost £300-£400 at least I hope that's what they cost. Thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We got one from Asda £169 works a treat in the van on electric and battery. Its a DUAL LCD with teletext


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, do you know what model it is. We live about 60 miles from our nearest Asda so will ring them before making the journey to see if they have them in stock. At that price they sound like a bargain.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ours was from Argos. Made by LG, very clear screen and teletext. Cost about £170.

G


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Think i must be doing something wrong, just been onto Argos site and can't find one


----------



## 96511 (Oct 12, 2005)

Bought a 'Dual' model from the local Co-op, has teletext, cost £179.
I have cunningly confused the missus by programming the remote to go to channel 1 when you press 3 and vice versa


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Okay have found one on argos made by Mikomi, it says it has a DC socket, is this what i need to run it off the battery? On another version it says 240v AC mains operation? am confused. What symbols do I need to know that it runs from normal mains but also from car battery. Thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Asda one is a DUAL 15ins LCD Model number DLCD 1501. I beleive Tescos have one similar as well, for roound about the same price. We run ouurs through the inverter for 12v


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We got a Thompson LCD 15" with all accessories, (cables ect) and a wall bracket, works off both 12v & 240 v cost £399 from Riverway Leisure on Preston Docks, they have a website which you can order from, the same TV was £499 from Barrons, had it 12 months now , and pleased with it, we looked high and low but this was the only one we could find, you can also use it as a monitor for your PC, has teletext and I think you can freeze frame as well.    ANNE.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Check this site out

www.richersounds.com

We bought a 12v 14" Toshiba lcd tft with text and its also a monitor for £200.
Its 12v but runs of a 240v :? plug, so we use an invertor.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

we got the mikomi from argos , it gets 12v from a step down transformer you get with it . it has a weird 4 pin power din plug , doug from action replay sent me one with my voltage stabiliser adapter so i could run straight from a battery . i could not find these plugs for love nor money anywhere on the planet .


----------



## 88831 (May 9, 2005)

*lcd tv*

you might try (www.seelectronics.co.uk) they do mail order. dave


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thank you for all your suggestions. Now know that I don't have to spend a fortune to get a flat tv so will certainly be purchasing one. Thanks again


----------

